# Todays little delivery all delicious



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice day today, the suns out and although its bright its a little chili which brings me on to some yummy chili sticks, some from Lee










and then some more via the socks man himself










On top of that the long awaited signatures from Ron arrived via Lee who took delivery for me.










and a selection of My Fathers via the G-Man himself



















This just nicely restocks my small humi for me... which for reasons i will never understand always seems to look depleted lmao..

Ive also got a little stick exchange in place with Ron so hopefully a few more to add in the next week-ish 

Oh what joy, and despite the long journeys, im actually gonna fire up a punisher in a few minutes.. Just lovely


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice, that should hold you over for a bit!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those MFs look delicious!


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!!! Those My Fathers just made my mouth salivate like crazy. Man they look delicious. What kind are they? Bijou?


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

those are some BEAUTIFUL sticks which im sure wont last long lol


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got a box of Mfs resting and this makes me want to break those bad boys open


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Good stuff, Steve!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice, eggy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice as always enjoy my brother!


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

im envious, 1922's are one of my favorite sticks


----------



## canadacigar (Feb 27, 2011)

What size are those my fathers?? is that the grand robusto? 55 ring 5 5/8??
have you tried the petit robusto 4 1/2 50??? much difference?
Thinking of buying a box to age. what size you recommened?



eggopp said:


> Nice day today, the suns out and although its bright its a little chili which brings me on to some yummy chili sticks, some from Lee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

holy mother of !!!! Nice sticks bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Great Delivery!


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice! I'm very jealous of those MFs! 

The Punishers look good too. I've been meaning to give them a try. Tell us how you like them!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

looks like christmas showed up a little early Steve!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

canadacigar said:


> What size are those my fathers?? is that the grand robusto? 55 ring 5 5/8??
> have you tried the petit robusto 4 1/2 50??? much difference?
> Thinking of buying a box to age. what size you recommened?


There the grand Robusto... never tried the 'My fathers' before so i havent the foggiest what the difference in flavours are like. I havent tried one yet, there having a little snooze for now


----------

